

Top NASA scientist busted for leaking satellite intel - CaptainMorgan
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/20/nasa_security/

======
Alex3917
Why would you risk execution to deliver US military intel to Israel? That's
like smuggling sand to the beach.

~~~
uuilly
Human intel shops have a nice acronym for that: M.I.C.E. Money, Ideals,
Coercion, Ego

Money: You pay them.

Ideals: Appeal to their ideals. Say in this case, protecting the Jewish state.

Coercion: Blackmail

Ego: Make a powerless bureaucrat feel important on a historical scale.

Top three countries that spy on the US:

1) Israel

2) China

3) France

~~~
patio11
He seems to have been quite receptive to M with more than a little E thrown
in, to the extent that receiving M from a (probably non-Mossad but there is no
proving that) Israeli source convinced his E that he was really a Highly
Sought After Secret Agent.

<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/20/nasa_security/>

Mr. International Espionage was apparently a really cheap date: $9,000 for
"... information classified as both top secret and secret, on U.S. satellites,
early warning systems, means of defense or retaliation against large-scale
attack, communications intelligence information, and major elements of defense
strategy".

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/10/19/stewart-nozette-
pic...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/10/19/stewart-nozette-picture-
s_n_326447.html)

~~~
endtime
>(probably non-Mossad but there is no proving that)

Did you read the article? It was an FBI sting - no Israeli involvement. In
fact, from your HuffPo link:

>The complaint does not allege that the government of Israel or anyone acting
on its behalf violated U.S. law.

------
paulbaumgart
Obviously I don't know the details of the sting operation, but shouldn't it be
the default to assume someone approaching you about selling classified
information is an FBI agent, unless very convincingly demonstrated otherwise?

------
endtime
Would this qualify as entrapment?

